# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Drogisterij.net

## dotito

Hallo iedereen,

Heb een vraagje:zijn er leden uit Belgie die al eens bij Drogisterij.net hebben besteld?
Weten jullie of dat kan of is dat enkel voor in Nederland?

Bedankt :Wink:

----------


## Nikki076

Kan ook voor Belgie

----------

